# Adding sponsons/floatation pods to Aluminum boat?



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I assume it can be done, anywhere around SA and anyone know what it might cost? I've been looking for a used small 16-17 foot aluminum boat with tunnel and sponsons and the selection is pretty slim so thought if adding these on later is an option I can broaden the search a little. 
Also assuming both boats have jack plates how much skinny would I lose without the tunnel? Can't be that big of a deal right?


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Around southeast Texas South west Louisiana I think they go for around $500 added to a hull. For float pods.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I was quoted $360.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Nettles props in Austin does great alum work, they quoted me around 5 to add some to my boat.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks guys, that's exactly what I needed to know. Now if I can just find the dang boat lol. 

JFolm, where was that quote from?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

A local fabricator in the Beaumont area. The gas would outweigh the savings, haha.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

$450 shipped to my door, maybe an hour for them to be welded on. Most shops charge a one hour minimum of about $50-70. 
For every cubic foot of air space BELOW THE WATER LINE you gain roughly 60 pounds of floatation. Don't mount them flush with the bottom, come up about 1/2". I lost very little floatation by designing the bulk of the tunnel to be past the transom so not much hull volume was lost. 






















http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> $450 shipped to my door, maybe an hour for them to be welded on. Most shops charge a one hour minimum of about $50-70.
> For every cubic foot of air space BELOW THE WATER LINE you gain roughly 60 pounds of floatation. Don't mount them flush with the bottom, come up about 1/2". I lost very little floatation by designing the bulk of the tunnel to be past the transom so not much hull volume was lost.
> View attachment 1476362
> 
> ...


Wow Mac thats first Pic I seen in a while .You come a long way..Musta been working on it and not posting...I like that tunnel extension.and with a jet it should work great..With a prop motor maybe if you don't have Shallowblaster (or) might be in way... But only a whale Tail might be another way..Great Job!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

...I was just about to say PM Mac and there he is... looks great.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice Smack. Thx for the info.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

5" draft with 9 60# batteries in it to simulate fuel, passenger, gear etc. 6" with me on the rear deck. Pods are 6" for reference. Three batteries where the console goes, three right in front of that and three in front hatch where fuel tank goes. Just wanted to do a draft test. Without the pods I estimate 2" less stern draft. 
Finished mounting the console and rigging out today, wiring up and installing fuel tank/system tomorrow and the next day. 








http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Killed the thread. Shocker

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Nah Smack, it's good info so nobody had any more questions lol. I also found you over on Tin Boats.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> 5" draft with 9 60# batteries in it to simulate fuel, passenger, gear etc. 6" with me on the rear deck. Pods are 6" for reference. Three batteries where the console goes, three right in front of that and three in front hatch where fuel tank goes. Just wanted to do a draft test. Without the pods I estimate 2" less stern draft.
> Finished mounting the console and rigging out today, wiring up and installing fuel tank/system tomorrow and the next day.
> View attachment 1478546
> 
> ...


Looking good can't wait to see it finished!!!!!!


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

I bought mine premade from beaver tail and had a local shop weld them on. Night and day difference. 300 bones

https://beavertail.onlineofficesystem.com/details.php?prodID=140


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I forgot to add the step pods I had made were completely custom made from design drawings I sent them. Cut with a CNC machine, corners bent, only welded where they had to and pressure tested. Worth the extra cash in my opinion.








http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------

